# Beadboard Ceiling



## Benny74 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello all... I discovered my ceilings have original beadboard under the drywall. It is mostly in good shape, just a few rough patches that would need replacing and some layers of old paint. Anyone have experience with this? Should I take it down to scrape and sand, or leave in place and use paint remover? It will be hard to work up there, but I don't want to damage the tongues trying to pull it down, and it extends over some interior walls so it won't be easy to access there. Any advice or suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 17, 2017)

That paint has lead in it, covering it with drywall was likely a better idea.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 17, 2017)

Also looks like black stains which is likely black mold from old roof leaks.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 17, 2017)

Benny74 said:


> Hello all... I discovered my ceilings have original beadboard under the drywall. It is mostly in good shape, just a few rough patches that would need replacing and some layers of old paint. Anyone have experience with this? Should I take it down to scrape and sand, or leave in place and use paint remover? It will be hard to work up there, but I don't want to damage the tongues trying to pull it down, and it extends over some interior walls so it won't be easy to access there. Any advice or suggestions are appreciated. Thank you.



Benny

First off welcome to the forum.

If you like the look go for it. I stripped more paint in my life than I want to think about. You need to figure out how to patch in some stuff where required and get the loose paint off. No need to take it down to bare wood to repaint. Some people like the old look. I am one. If the rest of the house is modern then one old bead board might look out of place. Do it and see what you think you can always toss a layer of drywall back up.


----------

